# Ruger LCP 2



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Any thoughts on this new .380? 
Last shot hold open. Improved reset on trigger. Raised sights.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Minnowhead said:


> Any thoughts on this new .380?
> Last shot hold open. Improved reset on trigger. Raised sights.


380 will bounce off leather at 10 yards.......go 9 mm.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

A


Minnowhead said:


> Any thoughts on this new .380?
> Last shot hold open. Improved reset on trigger. Raised sights.


Although I wouldn't want to be the first one in the leather coat


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

google "shootingthebull410" he test ammo in bare ballistic gel and w/ the 4 layers of denim...uses the FBI standards for penetration....you can search caliber and or a specific make of bullet.
I really like his videos.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i had the LCP 1 and got rid of it because i dropped the damn thing almost everytime i picked it up. slick little sucker. the handle cherckering needs to go up to the slide, ive been saying that forever, now it looks like Ruger finally listened to me  looks like on the LCP 2 the cherckering goes up the rear of the grip. i still think the entire grip needs covered. IMO its no different than my Kel_tec P3AT. i even did a side by side video and the kel-tec was a better pistol and im a serious Ruger fan, P85 was the first new pistol i ever bought a long time ago..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I go through a lot of handguns. The Ruger is probaly the best choice for most people. The size of it is not a
PIA to carry, big plus- a gun at home does you squat, when you need it. 380 SD ammo is perfectly adiquate
for use at close range on normal human beings. That is the purpose of this gun. The LCP is very dependable
best in class far as I'm concerned. Price is not bad either. I have not the experience of fumbling it, but I can
see that might happen. For guys more into guns it may not be 1st choice, but for people not into guns, just
buying one for personal protection & CCW you can't go wrong. I am firm believer in buying 1st rate guns,
in case of your life, I wouldn't by second rate crap. Some is always bragging up that their XX is just as good
as some major brand. I have seen to many of these pistols in cigar boxes, tucked away on a back shelf. 
When they are functioning they are fine, but when is it going to fail? One thing you can say about Ruger is
they are dependable & durable.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

This LCP 2 is getting great reviews. I think I'm going to grab this one when it gets in stores here locally. I like the improvements and can't wait to carry this gun


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Minnowhead said:


> This LCP 2 is getting great reviews. I think I'm going to grab this one when it gets in stores here locally. I like the improvements and can't wait to carry this gun


Not liking the 238?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Love my Sig P238. By far one of the best .380's on the market!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I hope the trigger is better on the LCP 2. The LCP 1 has possibly the worst trigger ever. I had one for about a week and basically gave it away I hated it so much. I never had a problem with it not functioning but I did not like the slide not locking back on last shot, pulling the trigger for ever before it broke, and the dang thing was very slick as mentioned. Grip tape would have helped the slickness but I could not get over that horrendous trigger. It was so easy to shoot low left with it. I got to the point I could hit with it but it is not my first choice. I carry a j frame smith if I need to carry a small gun.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

They completely redid that awful trigger. Fattened the grip and added more grip texture. Also raised the sights by a few millimetres and added the last shot open feature. Still light weight to carry every day. And hopefully stays affordable.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I bought one of the first ones that Vances got in stock, Its a sweet little gun. Bought it for the wife who has trouble concealing a M&P 9mm Compact sometimes. She dosnt care for the snappy recoil. It thumps the web of your hand pretty gun but that's expected out of a gun so small. Other than that, it functions flawlessly. Sights are decent, trigger is decent. I never owned the first LCP to compare.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Handled the lcp2 today. Quite an improvement over the original pistol. Pretty nice pocket pistol. Still ended up buying another sig instead.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I have the lcp custom, shoots just fine for what it is, a can tuck it in my fishing shorts with a t-shirt. only time i would ever carry it


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bobk said:


> Handled the lcp2 today. Quite an improvement over the original pistol. Pretty nice pocket pistol. Still ended up buying another sig instead.


I was at Downs the other day.. It was all I could do to muster some sort of acknowledgement out the bushy hair face person.. I asked if he was putting any of the last year reels on sale and he got mad and said that this was Not Bass Pro. There was a very nice colt at a very reasonable price, but, said piss on him.. I left.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> I was at Downs the other day.. It was all I could do to muster some sort of acknowledgement out the bushy hair face person.. I asked if he was putting any of the last year reels on sale and he got mad and said that this was Not Bass Pro. There was a very nice colt at a very reasonable price, but, said piss on him.. I left.


Sorry you had a bad experience at Downs. I've been around those guys for over 20'years and have not had that issue. Now I'm going to have to go look at the colt.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Same here. I haven't been in there for a couple years, but I've spent thousands of dollars and countless hours in there over the years. I've always been impressed with their customer service and inventory. Their prices have always been more than fair in my opinion as well.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Who knows... might have been one of those days. Seems every time I go in and that person is there I get a cold shoulder. There's an older gentleman that I've talked with and he's always been respectful and courteous. He has this nice looking Colt 1911 that has been duracoated with an American Flag. Just outrageous looking and I mean that in a very good way..


----------

